# Not happy Jan!!!



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Well I have just been told my training is out the window for the next 3 months due to work, 3 months off the bike and no chance of any training at all.:cryin: 

This year has been a write-off!!:mad2: I've gotta go thru the whole getting back on the bike unfit, sore butt, sore legs, did I mention sore BUTT!!

What I am doing with work is worthwhile (going to Pakistan to asssit with the flood victims however, no dry roads to train on, I am looking forward to going.) 

Plus I just bought a 2010 pr of Mavic Cosmic Carbones second hand that I won't see until I get back!!!

cheers and see you all in 3 months, safe riding....

Ralph


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Very admirable that you choose to help out people in need. It's going to be tough to come back after all that time off, but at least you're doing what you want ! Good luck to you.


----------

